# Keeping Tiger Lotus Compact



## holocron (May 29, 2005)

I have seen many aquascapes with a very lush tight growing tiger lotus plants and recently picked on up for my tank. I find that my tiger lotus is popping out lots of new leaves but they generally grow upwards to the top of the tank instead of filling out the bottom near the bulb. 

Are there any tips for keeping a tiger lotus compact instead of having it grow lilypad like leaves?

anyone ever have theirs flower?

thanks!

tank params:
36x18x18 50g
192w CF light
diy co2 - around 25 ppm
PMDD + KNO3 daily


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

To get it to grow compact, keep trimming the leaves off if they start growing upwards. It will eventually "learn" to grow compact. 

I havent ever seen mine flower. You have to let it grow to the surface in order for it to flower.


----------



## cousinkenni (Jan 24, 2005)

Aaron once gave me a good tip and told me to put it in a very small pot and then bury the pot just deep enough so you don't see it. This tends to keep them smaller and tends to keep them from spreading everywhere.

Ken T.


----------



## holocron (May 29, 2005)

cool, thanks for the tips!


----------

